# Airlock - what's causing it?



## Naz (12/12/16)

Hi guys 
So my serpent mini 25 has recently been giving me a lot of dry hits. I tried numerous different builds, many different wicking methods but the only thing that seems to help is if I loosen the top cap. I see a few bubbles rising and flavor is back to awesome for a few pulls. Then it's dry hit city again. 
How can I fix this? 
I have tried my usual Dove cotton which was working fine before. Tried cotton candy as well but it makes no difference. 
My two serpent 22 work flawlessly with the same coils and cotton.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/16)

I too have been getting that... no idea why some of mine do that and others don't... and there is no pattern... sometime a tank is fine for a day and then all of a sardine it gets an airlock... it's a boggler...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor (12/12/16)

Happens normally after a refill if the air flow was left open and some juice seeps into the air vents, or if there is too much cotton in the juice channels when you wick it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz (12/12/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I too have been getting that... no idea why some of mine do that and others don't... and there is no pattern... sometime a tank is fine for a day and then all of a sardine it gets an airlock... it's a boggler...


Yip, that about sums it up. 
Guess I'm just going to have to use my 22 for now.


----------



## daniel craig (12/12/16)

My SM25 has been working well and hasn't given me any dry hits. When wicking mine I cut the wick short (just enough to cover the top) and it wicks well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Naz (12/12/16)

daniel craig said:


> My SM25 has been working well and hasn't given me any dry hits. When wicking mine I cut the wick short (just enough to cover the top) and it wicks well.


I've tried many variations in the wicking, still does it. Tank was perfectly fine, like Rob says, it just happens out of the blue.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Ian_F (12/12/16)

Mentioned in another thread, I pulled my RTA apart and reseated all the O-Rings, and made sure they seated properly. 

Also found by wicking slightly more conservatively, it solved my air lock issue on the Merlin Mini RTa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## foGGyrEader (12/12/16)

*Airlock - what's causing it?*

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## daniel craig (12/12/16)

Ian_F said:


> Mentioned in another thread, I pulled my RTA apart and reseated all the O-Rings, and made sure they seated properly.
> 
> Also found by wicking slightly more conservatively, it solved my air lock issue on the Merlin Mini RTa
> 
> ...


This has got to be the answer. I've never had any wicking issues/airlock with my Merlin Mini or Serpent Mini 25 so it most probably isn't a problem with the tank but rather the O-rings that are causing the problem.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz (12/12/16)

Ian_F said:


> Mentioned in another thread, I pulled my RTA apart and reseated all the O-Rings, and made sure they seated properly.
> 
> Also found by wicking slightly more conservatively, it solved my air lock issue on the Merlin Mini RTa
> 
> ...


Going to give this a go


----------



## Schnappie (13/12/16)

On Rta's I have absolutely no clue what could be the cause. On stock coils though not dripping juice down the centre of the coil seems to do the trick


----------



## Tockit (13/12/16)

The solution to all your problems is get an OBS engine or Mage RTA.  *HIDES*


----------



## Naz (13/12/16)

Tockit said:


> The solution to all your problems is get an OBS engine or Mage RTA.  *HIDES*


I might just get an Obs 
I really want my serpent to work though, the flavor when it works is just phenomenal.


----------



## Tockit (13/12/16)

Naz said:


> I might just get an Obs
> I really want my serpent to work though, the flavor when it works is just phenomenal.


Well then in the meanwhile unscrew the top cap a bit and have the threads still hold on so cap dont come off completely, so that you can get some air coming in while you draw on it. I found that this helped with the airlock issue and the flavour was there with every draw. obviously you cannot tip the tank towards you as it would leak out the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Naz (19/12/16)

Tockit said:


> Well then in the meanwhile unscrew the top cap a bit and have the threads still hold on so cap dont come off completely, so that you can get some air coming in while you draw on it. I found that this helped with the airlock issue and the flavour was there with every draw. obviously you cannot tip the tank towards you as it would leak out the top.


I changed all the o rings, still dry hitting after 5-6 pulls. I have resolved to use it as suggested above by Tokit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ar53n1c (20/12/16)

I have this same issue intermittently on my SM22, after many builds and lots of frustration i found thinner wicks seem to make better but doesnt completely fix the issue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lukeness (22/12/16)

Drop your wattage right down and ramp it up slowly.


----------

